# Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just recently had a chance to check out Pittsburgh, PA. This city has a great downtown, beautiful scenery, historic architecture and some great urban neighborhoods. My first video is of downtown. I will have more videos of the urban neighborhoods coming soon. 
Let me know what you think about the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice video about Pittsburgh


----------



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice video about Pittsburgh


Thank you.


----------



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is my video I did of the Oakland/University area. What a jewel of a district. Outstanding active urban space, a great
mix of uses, amazing museums, beautiful green space and of course lots of University activity. This has to be one of the best urban neighborhood districts in the US.

I could go on and on about this area of Pittsburgh.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great, very nice video about Pittsburgh


----------



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Another great, very nice video about Pittsburgh


Thank you.


----------



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is a look at the very eclectic Strip District neighborhood. This area screams Pittsburgh. Lots of local food and dining options. Grit mixed with modern tech development. This is a must visit when going to Pittsburgh.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@ragerunner1: For videos now we have a new subforum: Video showcase


----------



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Should I create a new post there and remove this post?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, you may create a new thread in Video Showcase forum


----------



## ragerunner1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info and response.


----------

